# Requires hardware graphics acceleration



## Riteshpradhan (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi All,
I have Leneno Y710,
with 1.83 pro,3GB RAM,250 Hard Drive,ATI REDEON 2600-256 MB graphics gard.
When ever i try to play fifa manager it gives "requires hardware graphics acceleration".
i did see in lots of forums about installing latest drivers, so i did install Pareto_dc and cat8.6 beta-vista,however nothing happened.
Now what i see is from consumersupport.com i can put my laptop's serial number and and try to upgrade all the latest drivers :chipset driver,audio,video,and others.
However while reading the instruction for installing it says"it’s better to install the Chipset Driver first, and then other hardware device drivers such as Ethernet Driver, Audio Driver, Graphics Driver, and lastly, external device drivers."
Cant i just install Video driver?
Please Suggest what am i to do,
Any other way to resolve this problem??????


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

Go ahead and install just the video driver. The worst that will happen if the existing chipset driver is not compatible with it would be an error and a failed installation.


----------



## tomsana (Sep 6, 2010)

ne mi pozwolqva da igraq igri iska mi Изисква хардуер графично ускорение kakwo trqbva da napravq


----------

